# Sifu Fernandez



## WcForMe (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey all recently Sifu Fernanadez has been putting out a few videos on YouTube all available under this channel. He's taken some flack from the 52 blocks guy called lyte burly which also appeared in an Izzo video a while ago. Being accused by burly as a racist and a fraud! But so says he! I looked into him and found a lot of not so favourble things about him but we are not here to discuss him! 

On top of that he's calling out Grandmaster Kernspect. Tough times ahead for him. Now I'm not Ewto so I can't comment but he's saying over 120 thousand euro to complete the system! It's that's true it's crazy! But if people are happy to pay that's there problem! However i do study Nick smarts wing tsun but not affiliated through him. He was originally an lt guy. From what he says and u have seen it's more based on the Chinese style of learning though still westernised. Now I actually like Sifu Fernanadez I agree with a lot of stuff he says and shows but also disagree with a bit to. He went down in my estimation once he started doing online courses and plugging them. Now I hate online courses I feel you can't learn anything to do with mechanics and no teacher to tell you what our doing wrong if your a newbie. If your of a decent calibre of wing chun it is interesting to watch others ideas and generally have a better understanding of mechanics and what works and doesn't etc. As a man of his intelligence and experience (training from 1972) I thought he would have thought better about this but hey we all like the make a buck! So I'm curious to what your perseption is of him? 

I think he knows a lot of high level people as you would expect. I'd like to actually meet him and cross arms for the experience and I belive he has great knowledge of wing chun as a whole. Coming from 3 lineages within the IP Man community.


----------



## KPM (Jan 17, 2015)

I have seen his video rant about Lyte Burly and 52 Blocks.  It made no sense at all.  I have no idea from watching it what his disagreement with Burly is all about.  Lyte Burly put up a video awhile back that  said Wing Chun has no "outside game", and for the majority of Wing Chun people I tend to agree with him.  I don't know if that is what started it all or not.  If so, then Fenandez's response seems a bit "unbalanced."  ;-)


----------



## WcForMe (Jan 18, 2015)

No doubt he's a bit over the top and crazy but he is Italian after all! He defiantly started the argument with burly after he saw a few videos of burly doing chi Sao or his interpretation of chi Sao shall we say!

I agree with you kpm very few decent wc or wt or whatever people with outside game as you put it! But if people don't wanna work at all ranges that's there problem!

I'd still pick him over master wong haha!


----------

